# April 2009: 1st Annual Eastern Motorcycle Herf



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

There. I called it.

First annual April Fools all-biker herf to be held on the east coast during April 2009. Be there or be [ ]. Rules:

Date: April 3-5 or April 10-12.

Place: TBD, somewhere between Virginia Beach and Charleston. We discuss and vote on a venue. Local knowledge appreciated.

What: Cigars, pipes, riding, booze (not while riding), lawnchairs, tents, motels, hotels, CA/CS/ICC friends and their friends (of good nature). No thugs, no drugs no weapons. All bikes, scooters, cars with bicycles or people with skateboards - no snob zone.

Contest prizes (from pre-herf cigar, booze and leather contributions): coolest bike, oldest bike, farthest distance to get there, sickest tattoo - crap like that.

Concept: Friday arrival. A short Saturday morning group ride with ultra-loud fire-up and cruise to/from a nearby point of interest. B&M crawl. Group dinner at a fried fish and BBQ joint. Saturday night - whatever suits you. Optional Sunday morning non-denominational fellowship, breakfast, hangout, some lunch, hangout. Departure group ultra-loud fire-up. Bye.

Who's in?

1. Mister Moo


----------

